# Suspended ceiling with zip ties?



## nwksremodeler (Aug 24, 2007)

Got about 2500 sq ft of suspended ceiling to hang was wondering if any one has ever used zip ties instead of tie wire? Just thinking it might be faster.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

No way. Even if you trust the zip ties, what happens when you draw one a tad too tight and need to let it out some?


----------



## Cap'n Jim (Apr 17, 2013)

Nylon and plastic has a life expectancy and over time will become brittle. Even kept out of sunlight. I've seen large coax cable hung by zip ties and over time if the zip tie was holding the weight of the cable it would start to break one by one. I wouldn't trust the zip ties over wire even if it is quicker.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't do it.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

hdavis said:


> don't do it.


x2...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Might as well just use rubber bands. WTF


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Ignoring the fact that the installation instructions don't allow it, and the degrading / chafing of the ties over time, if there is a fire, the whole thing is coming down quick. Guess who they're going to be looking for?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Those guys that install ACT everyday are scary fast.


----------



## nwksremodeler (Aug 24, 2007)

It was only a thought. I had thought about the brittleness, fire I had not.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just make sure they are plenum rated.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

nwksremodeler said:


> It was only a thought. I had thought about the brittleness, fire I had not.


By the time you're done with 2500 sqft, you'll be plenty fast at twisting the wires:thumbsup:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

nwksremodeler said:


> It was only a thought


Not a very good one. In fact dangerous, shows a lack of code and life safety knowledge and makes me think you should pass on this job.

http://www.icc-es.org/Reports/index.cfm?csi_id=361&view_details

There are very specific codes about seismic and hurricane safety, and the suspension of HVAC ancillary devices, lights, and wires.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Drop all the wires long in the grid pattern, then using a laser, bend all the wires at 90 deg. Then go to hanging grid:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> Drop all the wires long in the grid pattern, then using a laser, bend all the wires at 90 deg. Then go to hanging grid:thumbsup:


Smart !


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

I have used a laser on the walls, never on the wire..great tip..


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Zip ties would not be legal to use out here.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

The zip ties don't like heat and fire .


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

skillman said:


> The zip ties don't like heat and fire .


One of the hazards of firefighters is getting tangled up in fallen ceiling grid. They would have no chance if zip ties were the only support. Don't do it. Jaws will surely attest as he is still on the FF job.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> One of the hazards of firefighters is getting tangled up in fallen ceiling grid. They would have no chance if zip ties were the only support. Don't do it. Jaws will surely attest as he is still on the FF job.


 For sure . I'm a pencil rod and black iron hanger when doing drop ceiling .


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

rselectric1 said:


> One of the hazards of firefighters is getting tangled up in fallen ceiling grid. They would have no chance if zip ties were the only support. Don't do it. Jaws will surely attest as he is still on the FF job.



Bingo! Ceiling grids are known for the tiles flaming and dropping down. At least the grid stays up. Hang it with zip ties, and it's one giant trap.


----------

